# Lyft Guaranteed Hours



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Looks like Lyft got their act together better in their system on the hourly guarantee program this week. Showed up on the pay statement this morning. Hours now highlighted. $ Adjustment was legit.

Just sayin


----------



## Dcspride (Mar 3, 2015)

Yes it did show up.. However, they sent me an email this past Tuesday saying they will include missing money from 2 weeks ago on my next deposit.. But they did not include the guaranteed money which they promised to deposit... Lyft still ****ing up from guaranteed money from 2 weeks ago...


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Dcspride said:


> Yes it did show up.. However, they sent me an email this past Tuesday saying they will include missing money from 2 weeks ago on my next deposit.. But they did not include the guaranteed money which they promised to deposit... Lyft still ****ing up from guaranteed money from 2 weeks ago...


If it ain't on the weekly pay statement it ain't showing up. If you're a platinum driver you should be able to get a faster track to resolution. It's been working for me on a couple of exchanges lately. Faster response. 200+ fares a month for fast track service. Otherwise if you have piece of prior correspondence from a CSR you can try to respond to that prior email to see if you can shortcut the ***** session. You should have had a detail of your guarantee hours from prior by now to see how they ran the calcs for the guarantees in question and presumably you hit the acceptance rate/ping an hour threshold.


----------



## Dcspride (Mar 3, 2015)

I am not platinum driver since I don't drive for lyft that much anymore. Only try to do it when there is guaranteed.. But I changed my mind.. Ever since lyft changed to 2 rides per hour in Boston, it's very hard to meet that requirement and I am starting to think that it's not even worth it to chase the guaranteed money.


----------



## albert+ (Dec 11, 2014)

Not for me, they owe me $74.63.

I made $76.54 on 3 hours fares: first hour $15.16, second hour $15.44 and third hour $45.94. 3 hours $60/h guarantee time should be $180 less fees = $144.

In the email they said I only qualify for 1 hour/$54.86(never made $54.86 within one our on rides) + $4.11 G. time after lyft fees= $60.

My next payment is $65.37.... WTF? never again lyft.


----------



## Dcspride (Mar 3, 2015)

Hey Albert, did you make sure to give 2 rides per hour to qualify? Different region had different requirement.. Where I live in Boston, it was same guaranteed as yours which was $60/hr and I had to give 2 rides per hour to qualify. I am pretty sure you had 1 ride per hour.


----------



## Eagle_Uber (Dec 8, 2014)

Is this live in Los Angeles?


----------



## papilovesyou (Dec 24, 2014)

yep their guarantee system works just as expected now. 1 ride each hour = guarantee. no ride in single hour = no guarantee. which is good now. shows up on the payout statement at the end of the week. good luck to all.


----------



## papilovesyou (Dec 24, 2014)

Dcspride said:


> Hey Albert, did you make sure to give 2 rides per hour to qualify? Different region had different requirement.. Where I live in Boston, it was same guaranteed as yours which was $60/hr and I had to give 2 rides per hour to qualify. I am pretty sure you had 1 ride per hour.


they seem to change them by week. i remember first week it was 1 ride and then the next week was 2 rides and then the third week was 1 ride again... so just keep a look out for that.. varies by market i think.


----------



## albert+ (Dec 11, 2014)

Dcspride said:


> Hey Albert, did you make sure to give 2 rides per hour to qualify? Different region had different requirement.. Where I live in Boston, it was same guaranteed as yours which was $60/hr and I had to give 2 rides per hour to qualify. I am pretty sure you had 1 ride per hour.


Yes I did 2 rides per hour, I also was in costant movement because I usualy stop to wait ping and not waste gas.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

albert+ said:


> Yes I did 2 rides per hour, I also was in costant movement because I usualy stop to wait ping and not waste gas.


Did you log the pax name and fare for each pax for every hour?


----------



## albert+ (Dec 11, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> Did you log the pax name and fare for each pax for every hour?


No, why?


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

albert+ said:


> No, why?


How do you know you qualified for guarantees if you don't even keep track? You're just guessing you did.


----------



## albert+ (Dec 11, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> How do you know you qualified for guarantees if you don't even keep track? You're just guessing you did.


There were only 6 rides, not too hard to remember.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

albert+ said:


> There were only 6 rides, not too hard to remember.


In case of discrepancy you'll have to recount the pax name and time of pickup for reconciling with Lyft records.


----------



## albert+ (Dec 11, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> In case of discrepancy you'll have to recount the pax name and time of pickup for reconciling with Lyft records.


Thanks, I already contacted Lyft, but hey they take days to answer.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

papilovesyou said:


> they seem to change them by week. i remember first week it was 1 ride and then the next week was 2 rides and then the third week was 1 ride again... so just keep a look out for that.. varies by market i think.


POST #9/@papilovesyou: Whereabouts
in China
are you Driving? Isn't Internet Verboten?


----------



## McGillicutty (Jan 12, 2015)

Gave Lyft a try yesterday. After a couple of decent trips. I got stuck in a geographic vacuum. I parked, waited, and got 10 (TEN!) requests that were over 15min away. 2 were over 25min away. I texted 4 of them instructing them to cancel, and the other 6 cancelled on their own.

I hope they offer more guarantees in my area this weekend.


----------



## McGillicutty (Jan 12, 2015)

I know power bonus does not apply to guaranteed PAY, but do Lyft guaranteed hrs WORKED count toward power bonus on non-guaranteed hrs? I went through Lyft's 22 step help process, sent the question in via the website, and haven't heard back in a couple of days.


----------



## UberRyan (Oct 8, 2014)

I thought recording pax name and pickup time seemed silly at first. , but now I'm noting that Lyft statements do not even show the times a trip occurred on the statement., which makes it pretty hard to check their guarantee math. 

Why would they not included this information...


----------



## UberRyan (Oct 8, 2014)

also Dcspride I'm in Boston and so far last two weeks have been 1 ride / hour for my guarantee ... interesting yours is 2 . Even the 1 ride has been a struggle - demand is just not there.


----------



## williamamis (Mar 31, 2015)

Hey, you have been driving for two weeks? What areas in Massachusetts or do you just stick in Boston. I learned during my research. Airport rides are the best in Boston. The hours to open app is 4 AM through 10 AM. Most demanding Mondays through Wednesdays. Try this and all the best to ya! I have just joined and today will not be a day I drive. Always, complete due diligence prior to committing monies and your time. That is what I did. This will payoff based on your hunger to learn and adapt.


----------



## UberRyan (Oct 8, 2014)

On Lyft literally nothing outside of Boston I would say. I live in the burbs and would get plenty of pings on Uber., but sat in brookline for 2 hours during peak guarantee time ($45 / hr ) between 7am-9am and got nothing.


----------



## williamamis (Mar 31, 2015)

Uber, that is the supplier I am interested in. Just want someone who has been with Uber for sometime in Boston, MA. To share with us. If there is any real work during 4 AM-10 AM. Monday Through Saturday? Logan Airport rides and where they originate. The area like Cambridge or Chestnut Hill. I am in the core of Boston and willing to travel to the hottest locations during the day. Remember, I have not gotten access to the App to see where the demands are and what time. Just doing my due diligence prior to accepting Uber's financing auto lease program. I am almost done and waiting for the code to bring to the list of dealers they gave me. I just have to pay a small amount and bring my insurance information. All done prior to me picking up a car. Getting the Hybrid, Toyota .


----------



## williamamis (Mar 31, 2015)

*Just checking back to see if the is any love for Boston?
*
Looking for sharing parts of Boston that would be considered Hot Spots. Then, at which times to be in those areas. Looking also to find which locations are well known for Airport rides in Boston?

*Hey, reaching out to experienced drives who are in Boston or Massachusetts.*

Thanks!


----------



## Swfl_driver (Mar 21, 2015)

I keep a book and write:
Name and address
going to:
Then after: mi it took and last but not least $$$$$


----------



## Dcspride (Mar 3, 2015)

Still not enough demand in Boston.. Have to give up lyft pretty soon.


----------



## papilovesyou (Dec 24, 2014)

does anyone know if lyft is still doing the guarantee hours thing? i've not read anything yet.


----------



## McGillicutty (Jan 12, 2015)

papilovesyou said:


> does anyone know if lyft is still doing the guarantee hours thing? i've not read anything yet.


They sent a guaranteed hours email on the Saturday before the next week the last two weeks. So I got an email on 4/5 for guarantees during the week of 4/6-4/12. I didn't get anything yesterday for the week starting 4/13.


----------



## McGillicutty (Jan 12, 2015)

My guaranteed hours did not show up in my weekly earnings statement after meeting all the requirements. Is anyone else having this problem today?


----------

